# 300-400FPS



## Tony Canevaro (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry for asking but the forum wont allow me to search "300" or "400" or "FPS" 

I see people with these achievements by their name. Since my primary interest in slingshots is hunting I'm looking for the highest FPS with a .44 cal lead ball possible. Can someone point me in the direction of some threads, makers etc of sling shots that would approach this category?

Thanks so much folks!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The search function will not allow you to search on 3 letter terms.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

google will help. type 300 40p site:slingshotforum.com and submit


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tony Canevaro said:


> Sorry for asking but the forum wont allow me to search "300" or "400" or "FPS"
> 
> I see people with these achievements by their name. Since my primary interest in slingshots is hunting I'm looking for the highest FPS with a .44 cal lead ball possible. Can someone point me in the direction of some threads, makers etc of sling shots that would approach this category?
> 
> Thanks so much folks!


Try this link.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Double layer TheraBand Gold with a mild taper will get you 200+ fps. Or contact any one of our Vendors and tell them what you want and how much pull weight you can handle.


----------



## Tony Canevaro (Mar 14, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the help folks!


----------

